# Germany Job Seeker Visa Eligibility



## ankur.mishra

Hi People,

I am an SAP ABAP consultant from India with 6 years of working experience. I am planning to apply for a job seeker visa to Germany.

Is there anybody who has applied for it in the past as I wanted some information on the following three points :

1. I completed my bachelor's in Electronics & Communication but I have always worked as an SAP developer, would that be a reason of concern during my visa application ?

2. How much funds are required to be shown to sustain my stay in Germany ? I read somewhere that it is 650 Euros a month , is it a true information ?

3. A blocked account is needed in Germany to show the funds or I can show the funds in my Indian account ?

Please guys, any help would be highly appreciated.

Ankur


----------



## simha.k

I have not applied for the job seeker visa, but, with whatever little knowledge I have gathered through my colleagues, I can share it here.
1>Germany needs lot of IT professionals. You SAP experience should work in your favour and NOT against it! It does not really matter which branch/department of your engineering degree you've completed. As long as it is 16 years of education, it's fine. Most of SAP openings require high level of German language skills(at least B1).
2>Last time I heard, it was equal to maintaining around 6 lac rupees in your account. It depends on how much you spend on your accommodation, food, travel, miscellaneous expenses etc. You can limit your expenses to few Euros or can blow it all off in a matter of few weeks. 
3>I don't think you can open an account in Germany until you go there and register yourself at the municipal office. You have to show sufficient financial funds here in your Indian bank account at the time of applying visa.


----------



## ankur.mishra

Thank you Mr.Simha for your valuable inputs .That helped a lot  
Can I ask you one more thing ? Please reply as per your convenience . What could be my options to show as the place of my stay in Germany ,I have a friend with whom I am planning to stay but he wont be able to give me the proof as he stays in a student dorm . Any suggestions ?


----------



## simha.k

Hi,

I think the below link should help you 

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3662000/Daten/2683557/jobseeker.pdf


----------



## ankur.mishra

Thank you Mr.Simha for this PDF document. I hope I can seek for more help if required in future. Thank you for this very much


----------



## simha.k

As long as I know the answer, I will try my best to help you.


----------



## ankur.mishra

*Hi*

Hi Mr. Simha,

Sorry for the delay in replying.I couldnt reply to your other message, (couldnt find a reply button there actually) .I would definitely try and help you.

Would you have any idea what are my options for proof of stay if I dont have any friend there already ? Do we have to show a proof for the entire 6 months beforehand or initially we can show for a shorter duration?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

ankur.mishra said:


> Hi Mr. Simha,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying.I couldnt reply to your other message, (couldnt find a reply button there actually) .I would definitely try and help you.
> 
> Would you have any idea what are my options for proof of stay if I dont have any friend there already ? Do we have to show a proof for the entire 6 months beforehand or initially we can show for a shorter duration?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I have 9 years of experience in IT and also planning to apply for job seeker visa.
Can you please help me out with the following:

1) motivation letter- if you can provide me a sample, that would be great.
2)Proof of sufficient funds for the entire duration of stay -- As I have sufficient funds,should we go to bank and then get a signed statement??
3) proof of accommodation in Germany -- should we just book it online and the carry the photocopy? any suggestions on the websites please..
4) should have to get the employement certificates attested by notary?? please clarify..
thanks
shawshank


----------



## ankur.mishra

*Hi*

Hi As far as I have researched about these things getting in touch with the consulate as well as people with experience:

1. Motivation letter's sample is a little difficult to get. You can check the guidelines on the consulates' website.

2. Get an online statement and get it notarized. 

3. There are several shared dorms and youth hostels, just check online.Not much idea.

4. All the documents mentioned in the checklist have to be attested by a notary without any exception.

Hope it helps.

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## shawshank.kodi

ankur.mishra said:


> Hi As far as I have researched about these things getting in touch with the consulate as well as people with experience:
> 
> 1. Motivation letter's sample is a little difficult to get. You can check the guidelines on the consulates' website.
> 
> 2. Get an online statement and get it notarized.
> 
> 3. There are several shared dorms and youth hostels, just check online.Not much idea.
> 
> 4. All the documents mentioned in the checklist have to be attested by a notary without any exception.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


Thanks Ankur.
This information really cleared my doubts..


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Ankur,
my whatsapp number is +91-7090561158.. please let me know yours.
thanks
Venkat


----------



## shawshank.kodi

ankur.mishra said:


> Hi As far as I have researched about these things getting in touch with the consulate as well as people with experience:
> 
> 1. Motivation letter's sample is a little difficult to get. You can check the guidelines on the consulates' website.
> 
> 2. Get an online statement and get it notarized.
> 
> 3. There are several shared dorms and youth hostels, just check online.Not much idea.
> 
> 4. All the documents mentioned in the checklist have to be attested by a notary without any exception.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


Hi Ankur,
Does all the documents to be notarised includes the "Two long term Visa applications forms"??
what is this "Signed Declaration on True and Complete Information"? should this also be notarised? 
Should the Proof of Academic Qualification, Motivation letter,personal CV be translated to german?? 
when I should I prefarably start learning German? 
I don't have a birth certicate as such except the DOB mentioned in my secondary school certificate, should I get one from my native place?? 

Do you have the details about "Applicants have to pay the visa fees and the charges for verification procedures separately by demand draft". couldn't find the relavent information in the checklist pdf...

Thanks for your patience
Cheers


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Also do we need to open a block account to show the funds, are you sure that we just have to get the bank statement notarised??


----------



## ankur.mishra

Hi Mr Kodi,

Yes all the documents need to be notarised.
Signed declaration just means "Sign and date".
No document needs to be translated to German ,English is fine.
Learning German is not mandatory for the Visa however you can learn on your discretion.
If you are born on or after 1989 then only Birth certificate is required.
Even I am confused about the draft and separate amounts, trying to figure out. If you get to know , you let me know as well.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

ankur.mishra said:


> Hi Mr Kodi,
> 
> Yes all the documents need to be notarised.
> Signed declaration just means "Sign and date".
> No document needs to be translated to German ,English is fine.
> Learning German is not mandatory for the Visa however you can learn on your discretion.
> If you are born on or after 1989 then only Birth certificate is required.
> Even I am confused about the draft and separate amounts, trying to figure out. If you get to know , you let me know as well.


Hi,
Thanks..
The DD appears to be drawn for verification.. please check..
German Missions in India - Document verification

the check list says..
Demand Draft for verification of documents, unless all documents have been verified before
Click here to find out about the charges for the verification of all documents of Indian origin.
The verification procedure will be initiated and carried out by the Embassy or the locally
competent Consulate. The process of verification takes between 8 to 12 weeks.

hope i m looking at the right page..and appears to be only one DD.. dont know, may we have to pay the visa fees once we go to consulate in cash?? not sure..
Cheers
Venkat


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Ankur,
Do we really need to take the travel and health insurance doc along with other docs? it seems tata AIG policy is going to cost around Rs.10k. any thoughts? 
Also can the proof of financial means include the recurring deposits in your name or is it mandatory that all the funds should be in your savings account?? 
Somewhere in these forums.. somebody says "You need to provide funds of EUR 8100 or INR 5.7 Lakhs (As per conversion Rate).Funds must be in the form of savings account in a RBI regulated bank.Fund can be in your name or your parents account or any relatives accountIn case of funds in other persons account you need to provide the source of the funds and sponsorship letter from the account holderThe Bank statement must be provided for the 12 months prior to application submission with the bank logo, seal & signature"
Cheers


----------



## ankur.mishra

I dont have much idea about the funds,I think it shouldnt be mor than 1000 euros in a normal savings account I think,thats what it says on the checklist.
I think travel insurance has to be submitted after the visa gets approved and you are called for stamping.
Bank statement should be ok for 3-4 months.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

ankur.mishra said:


> I dont have much idea about the funds,I think it shouldnt be mor than 1000 euros in a normal savings account I think,thats what it says on the checklist.
> I think travel insurance has to be submitted after the visa gets approved and you are called for stamping.
> Bank statement should be ok for 3-4 months.


Hi Ankur,
going by what I have gone through the posts, the funds should be around 6-8 Lakh rupess in your savings account. The checklist says 'bank account', I presumed it includes all types of accounts, savings, fixed, recurring etc...anyways on safer side we can move funds to savings account..

I agree with what you say with regards to travel insurance, tata aig platinum travel insurance doesn't cost more than Rs.6000. 

I am just trying to fill the application form. here are few of my doubts.. please let me know what do you think..

*Intended place of stay in German ??* Which place is good for IT professionals job opportunities wise
*Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? *Should I say 'yes'?? 
Do family members intend to accompany you? The answer should be 'no' for JSV, please clarify

*Purpose of stay in the Federal Republic of Germany . If applicable, intended employment: *( any particular roles and related codes we have for IT jobs?)
I intend to stay no longer than twelve months in the Federal territory and apply for a visa that covers the whole duration of my stay. (Should I select the option button??
)	

*References in the Federal Republic of Germany (e. g. employer, educational establishment, relatives) *-- I have a ex-colleague, can I take his reference?? 
*Trade or profession for which you trained and, if different, your current trade or profession *-- I am a civil engineer by education, but during masters thesis, i was involved in software developement. confused 
* Intended duration of stay in Germany* --say from June 2016 to January 2017, does this makes sense

*What are your means of subsistence? *(the funds I have in my savings account? please clarify)
*Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?* (So is it mandatory that we should take health insurance before we go for visa appointment?? or we need to submit this once we go for stamping?? )


----------



## dw.vaibhav

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Ankur,
> going by what I have gone through the posts, the funds should be around 6-8 Lakh rupess in your savings account. The checklist says 'bank account', I presumed it includes all types of accounts, savings, fixed, recurring etc...anyways on safer side we can move funds to savings account..
> 
> I agree with what you say with regards to travel insurance, tata aig platinum travel insurance doesn't cost more than Rs.6000.
> 
> I am just trying to fill the application form. here are few of my doubts.. please let me know what do you think..
> 
> *Intended place of stay in German ??* Which place is good for IT professionals job opportunities wise
> *Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? *Should I say 'yes'??
> Do family members intend to accompany you? The answer should be 'no' for JSV, please clarify
> 
> *Purpose of stay in the Federal Republic of Germany . If applicable, intended employment: *( any particular roles and related codes we have for IT jobs?)
> I intend to stay no longer than twelve months in the Federal territory and apply for a visa that covers the whole duration of my stay. (Should I select the option button??
> )
> 
> *References in the Federal Republic of Germany (e. g. employer, educational establishment, relatives) *-- I have a ex-colleague, can I take his reference??
> *Trade or profession for which you trained and, if different, your current trade or profession *-- I am a civil engineer by education, but during masters thesis, i was involved in software developement. confused
> * Intended duration of stay in Germany* --say from June 2016 to January 2017, does this makes sense
> 
> *What are your means of subsistence? *(the funds I have in my savings account? please clarify)
> *Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?* (So is it mandatory that we should take health insurance before we go for visa appointment?? or we need to submit this once we go for stamping?? )


Hi Guys,

here is answers,

*Intended place of stay in German ??* Any big city is fine. Frankfurt, Berlin, Munich. However as south side you go. Living cost will increase. I will suggest stick to north.
*Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany?* YES 
*Do family members intend to accompany you?* Depends on you if you want them while job search. If yes then fund requirement will increase with every member. However Its important to inform your spouse and kids details in application form and furnish with marriage certificate and birth certificates. Even if you want them to join you after you get a job and valid residence permit 
*
Purpose of stay in the Federal Republic of Germany . If applicable, intended employment:*Job Search in IT
*I intend to stay no longer than twelve months in the Federal territory and apply for a visa that covers the whole duration of my stay.* No

*References in the Federal Republic of Germany (e. g. employer, educational establishment, relatives)* -- Ask them if they are okay with you including your reference
*Trade or profession for which you trained and, if different, your current trade or profession* -- Yes 
*Intended duration of stay in Germany *--it should be 6 months, dates could be tentative

*What are your means of subsistence?* Fund in your account
*Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany? *You have to say yes. But do not need to furnish any document at time of application. You need to show document when go for stamping.


Hope this will help you.

Thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> here is answers,
> 
> *Intended place of stay in German ??* Any big city is fine. Frankfurt, Berlin, Munich. However as south side you go. Living cost will increase. I will suggest stick to north.
> *Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany?* YES
> *Do family members intend to accompany you?* Depends on you if you want them while job search. If yes then fund requirement will increase with every member. However Its important to inform your spouse and kids details in application form and furnish with marriage certificate and birth certificates. Even if you want them to join you after you get a job and valid residence permit
> *
> Purpose of stay in the Federal Republic of Germany . If applicable, intended employment:*Job Search in IT
> *I intend to stay no longer than twelve months in the Federal territory and apply for a visa that covers the whole duration of my stay.* No
> 
> *References in the Federal Republic of Germany (e. g. employer, educational establishment, relatives)* -- Ask them if they are okay with you including your reference
> *Trade or profession for which you trained and, if different, your current trade or profession* -- Yes
> *Intended duration of stay in Germany *--it should be 6 months, dates could be tentative
> 
> *What are your means of subsistence?* Fund in your account
> *Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany? *You have to say yes. But do not need to furnish any document at time of application. You need to show document when go for stamping.
> 
> 
> Hope this will help you.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks a ton Vaibhav,

Small doubt - do I need to furnish the and birth certificates of spouse and children?? 

Also is it advisable to take travel insurance, not health insurance for the visa interview?? i think it costs around Rs.6k

Cheers
Venkat


----------



## dw.vaibhav

shawshank.kodi said:


> Thanks a ton Vaibhav,
> 
> Small doubt - do I need to furnish the and birth certificates of spouse and children??
> 
> Cheers
> Venkat


Yes Venkat


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Yes Venkat


Thanks Vaibhav,
Should I book for travel insurance, not health insurance for the visa interview? 
Cheers


----------



## dw.vaibhav

You don't need amy insurance for visa interview. You will need travel insurance at time of stamping.


----------



## jeevannie

Hi, 
I need help. Which one is the best consultant in India for German Job Seeker Visa?

Thanks,
Jeeva


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Jeeva,

You don't require a consultant for German Job Seeker Visa. Process is very simple and straight forward n you can do it yourself.


----------



## sonal333

Hi Shawshank,

were you successfull in applying / receiving the Visa. Could you share your experience.

Thanks,
Sonal


----------



## shawshank.kodi

sonal333 said:


> Hi Shawshank,
> 
> were you successfull in applying / receiving the Visa. Could you share your experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sonal


Hi Sonal,
Yes. Applied successfully on 30th Mar and verification done on 10th Apr, waiting for embassy's call. 

you can go through the below thread to know my learnings..

"Job seeker visa for Germany!! is it worth going there and searching a job? Please adv"

cheers


----------



## sonal333

Thanks for the reply shawshank! I am planning to do this in few weeks.

If its ok for you, could you help me with below points:

1) Proof of accommodation : for how much duration is the proof required ? (application form mentions ->Intended place of stay in Germany )

2) What questions were asked in interview at the embassy ?

3) did u apply through a agency or your own ? ( i am planning to do it on my own )


----------



## shawshank.kodi

sonal333 said:


> Thanks for the reply shawshank! I am planning to do this in few weeks.
> 
> If its ok for you, could you help me with below points:
> 
> 1) Proof of accommodation : for how much duration is the proof required ? (application form mentions ->Intended place of stay in Germany )
> 
> 2) What questions were asked in interview at the embassy ?
> 
> 3) did u apply through a agency or your own ? ( i am planning to do it on my own )


Hi,
Here are the answers
1) I submitted a hotel accomodation reserved on booking.com for a month at Berlin.
2) At delhi embassy, it is more of documents submission than an interview for me. The only question -- why do you want to resign and search a job in germany
3)I applied on my own, it is good to know you are planning the same.
cheers


----------



## adityaparab

Hi all,

I am applying for a job seeker visa. I have already got all the documentation in place.
Now my question is,

What is the process AFTER I get a job in Germany?

I understand that I can not take up the employment while still being on a Jobseeker visa.

I must get my JSV converted to Employment Visa/Blue Card once I get a job there.

How long does that conversion process usually take?

As of now, I had successfully completed around 10 interviews but couldn't get a job offer for it takes around 3 4 months to actually move to Germany. Many employers prefer candidates who can start in short duration of time (ideally, immediately)

So I am wondering if I move to Germany on a Job Seeker Visa and get a job offer (Which I will, definitely) would that help in reducing time required from accepting a offer and starting work?

Thanks.


----------



## ginugeorge

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Jeeva,
> 
> You don't require a consultant for German Job Seeker Visa. Process is very simple and straight forward n you can do it yourself.


Hi,

I am planning to apply for JSV, Germany through Consulate in Bangalore.

1. What all documents i need to apply other than Age, Passport, Qualifications, Employment Proof? 
2. Whether my Qualifications needs to be validated by some agencies in Germany? I have my Degree, PG, MPhil and PhD ongoing - we need all or few?
3. How much should i show as blocked funds? Whether credit card with around 6 lacs credit limit would suffice?
4. What is the normal time period expected and associated costs?

Regards
GG


----------



## ppoorab

Hi All, 

I am exploring the option of working and living in Germany for the below reasons:
1. Great work life balance
2. Good education system
3. Lot of places to travel as Germany is centrally located in Europe

I have just started on my research, would appreciate any pointers.
What would be the best way to land up in Germany.

Please find my details below:
1. Work Details: 10+yrs in IT; BI tools, currently working in Tableau
2. Personal Details: Married; Spouse in IT with 8+ yrs exp, Java & WebMethods
Kid: 2.5yrs


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Poorab,

Germany is a stable economy and as usual said work life balance is very good.

As you have mentioned that your wife is also working in IT. In my point German Jobs Seeker Visa is best option for you.

Any one of you can apply for this visa and after getting the visa, you have to resign from your current job and come to Germany for job search. Once you get a job here then spouse and kid can join. 

It's best option because atleast one person in your family will have his or her job secured. and job seekers visa is easy and quick to get.

For more information about job seekers visa visit German consulate website and also here there is separate thread for it. You can find more information there as well.

Thanks


----------



## *Sunshine*

ppoorab said:


> I am exploring the option of working and living in Germany for the below reasons:
> 1. Great work life balance
> 2. Good education system
> 3. Lot of places to travel as Germany is centrally located in Europe
> 
> I have just started on my research, would appreciate any pointers.


If education is very important to you, I would recommend that you stay in Australia. The school system in Australia is much better than Germany.


----------



## krishananth

Hello Simha,

What is the process to convert the Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit (or) EU Blue card?
I plan to apply for Job Seeker visa after 3 months (after finishing my German language studies).
If I use Job Seeker visa to land in Germany and search for a job, what is the process?
1) Is it enough to get an employment offer letter from a German Company (mentioning employment type as permanent, Salary details, etc)?
2) Does the Employer need any other processing to do to hire a foreign worker?
3) Once I have an offer letter, Employer expects to join ASAP. So any rough idea on typical timelines in converting Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit (when being in Germany)?

Thanks for your replies.

Ananth


----------



## shivkaundal

Hello Everyone,

I would like to know that is it possible to search some jobs while being in Germany on Business Visa?

Thanks

Shiv


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Shiv, Technically it's not possible. Employers usually don't consider application until you are eligible to work in country. Rest up to your luck.


----------



## simha.k

The process to convert the visa is to first find a job upon your arrival in Germany and having a valid offer letter from a genuine employer. You cannot work under job seeker visa. You need to get your JSV converted to a work permit visa wih long term residency status. 

Yes, you need an employment contract with all details mentioned. 

If you are already in Germany with a valid JSV, your employer need not do have to do anything else. 

You can immediately join your company after getting your visa converted to long term residency permit. You can report to your new company the next day!


krishananth said:


> Hello Simha,
> 
> What is the process to convert the Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit (or) EU Blue card?
> I plan to apply for Job Seeker visa after 3 months (after finishing my German language studies).
> If I use Job Seeker visa to land in Germany and search for a job, what is the process?
> 1) Is it enough to get an employment offer letter from a German Company (mentioning employment type as permanent, Salary details, etc)?
> 2) Does the Employer need any other processing to do to hire a foreign worker?
> 3) Once I have an offer letter, Employer expects to join ASAP. So any rough idea on typical timelines in converting Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit (when being in Germany)?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Ananth


----------



## floppy707

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi,
> Here are the answers
> 1) I submitted a hotel accomodation reserved on booking.com for a month at Berlin.
> 2) At delhi embassy, it is more of documents submission than an interview for me. The only question -- why do you want to resign and search a job in germany
> 3)I applied on my own, it is good to know you are planning the same.
> cheers



Hello,

Did you find a job after you got to Germany?


----------



## Gokulvishnu89

Hi friends I am planning to enter in Germany to search job in job seeker visa. I am looking for any kind of job which help me to stay there and get work permit easily. It is possible r not? I can work any job like super market or labour job etc.... my qualification is bsc computer science. I know it is not easy to get job easily without knowing Germany language. So only I am looking for any kind of job there which helps me to stay there and earn some income for my accommodation. Pls advice me friends whether it is possible or not? Pls help me


----------



## *Sunshine*

Gokulvishnu89 said:


> Hi friends I am planning to enter in Germany to search job in job seeker visa. I am looking for any kind of job which help me to stay there and get work permit easily. It is possible r not? I can work any job like super market or labour job etc.... my qualification is bsc computer science. I know it is not easy to get job easily without knowing Germany language. So only I am looking for any kind of job there which helps me to stay there and earn some income for my accommodation. Pls advice me friends whether it is possible or not?


You are not allowed to work with a JSV. If you get caught working under the table, you will be deported and be banned from entering the Schengen Area for a few years. If you don't have at least 10,000 € in savings, wait until you can save the funds. Not everyone manages to find jobs while on a JSV.

Furthermore, you should first determine whether you are even eligible for a JSV.


----------



## wingstud

*Thanx*



simha.k said:


> I have not applied for the job seeker visa, but, with whatever little knowledge I have gathered through my colleagues, I can share it here.
> 1>Germany needs lot of IT professionals. You SAP experience should work in your favour and NOT against it! It does not really matter which branch/department of your engineering degree you've completed. As long as it is 16 years of education, it's fine. Most of SAP openings require high level of German language skills(at least B1).
> 2>Last time I heard, it was equal to maintaining around 6 lac rupees in your account. It depends on how much you spend on your accommodation, food, travel, miscellaneous expenses etc. You can limit your expenses to few Euros or can blow it all off in a matter of few weeks.
> 3>I don't think you can open an account in Germany until you go there and register yourself at the municipal office. You have to show sufficient financial funds here in your Indian bank account at the time of applying visa.


Thanx simha.k it is very useful information for everyone.


----------

